# What do you hate most about todays gym goers



## Juggernaut (Aug 1, 2012)

I hate headphones

improper spotting

Bad form

AN I FUCKING hate cross fit fairies LOL

Hate when you cant even lower the weight to your chest let alone your spotter is pretty much helping you bench that weak 225 cus your trying to look like a player, only one being played is you bitch, get to lifting proper

Adding planet fitness rules at my GOLDS, screw you i will grunt like arnold, yell like columbo, lift like juggernaut, and drop my weights when i have given my all to a set like it was meant to be done.


----------



## DF (Aug 1, 2012)

Take 2 steps back from the DB rack to do your fucking pussy ass curls....Ya fuck!


----------



## DarksideSix (Aug 1, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Take 2 steps back from the DB rack to do your fucking pussy ass curls....Ya fuck!



yeah i fucking hate that!!

People that don't rack their weights

People that use a piece of equipment for a fucking hour to do 3 sets.


----------



## Get Some (Aug 1, 2012)

#1 by far is people that are using the squat rack with 4 sets of dumbbells nearby and also will run over to the incline bench and say they are still using it. I walk by those guys and rip a fart every chance I get. Those guys are the biggest fuckin tools on the planet


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 1, 2012)

Juggernaut said:


> I hate headphones
> 
> improper spotting
> 
> ...



If those cross fit fucks aren't dealt with stat, they multiply like roaches


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 1, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> If those cross fit fucks aren't dealt with stat, they multiply like roaches



aint no joke there


----------



## HH (Aug 1, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> If those cross fit fucks aren't dealt with stat, they multiply like roaches



Im not one to hate on crossfit, cause ive never tried it. But its true, if they arent dealt with they will multiply, i keep seeing them more and more in my gym by the week. There a time and place for everything, but dont FUCKING DO CROSSFIT SHIT WHEN ITS PRIME TIME PACKED AT THE GYM, FUCKS!!!!


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 1, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Take 2 steps back from the DB rack to do your fucking pussy ass curls....Ya fuck!



I'm pretty sure this isn't new. Homos have been doing this at gyms for years.


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 1, 2012)

Yupp crossfitters gotta be number one.

The jersey shore crowd thet does a set of curls and then stands in fron of the mirror flexing and shit.

Dumbasses in the squat rack doing something other then squats.

Fat fucks wearing xxxxsmall shirts to look swole

People that do chest on mondays. It is a proven fact that pextoral muscle tissue does not grow on mondays... By spotting these peple, i can tell who got theis routine off some magazine article, and knows shit bout lifting.

People with logs. It ticks me off when someone does a set of something, then goes and writes something in a book. Just go in there and lift the damn iron and get the fuck outta my way.

The smith machine. Is a worthless piece of equipment that fives lifters a false sence of safety and reduced injury. When all it does is keep you from developinf those essential stabilizing muscle groups.  And makeing you more injury prone.


----------



## Hard2Gain (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey now my chest grows just fine from my monday workouts! lol

I hate that I know so many people at my gym and they all want to jump in with my workout constantly! I workout by myself for a reason and that is so I can get in and get out.


----------



## DJ21 (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah that all sucked when I did go to the gym..

Now I just workout in my garage


----------



## Zeek (Aug 1, 2012)

odd I don;t have any issues with anyone at the gym. I am glad they are there to keep the gym open

wellw ait there are the guys who use the squat rack for curls, other than those guys!! lol


----------



## Infantry87 (Aug 1, 2012)

I hate the fact that everybody thinks its fucking cool to wear bigass headphones and tight spandex shirts when u have man tits.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 1, 2012)

I hate everyone equally at my gym


----------



## beasto (Aug 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Jugg...this was my rant about "Gold's" earlier in the month. Now they're letting Muscular Development do shoots in there since I made some comments. Will be happy when I switch to 24hr later next week. But my big one is cocksuckers doing curls in the squat racks on leg day.


----------



## Milo (Aug 1, 2012)

I can be a pretty tolerant guy, but in the gym I just get irritated as shit.
There's this guy at my gym that does only upper body, high ass volume with feather weights. His legs look like fucking spaghetti noodles.
Last week I saw him in front of the DB rack mirror, rapping out loud to himself. "Stone cold killa, stay on mah grind till I collapse in the streets" is how it went. I wanted to puke.

Get in, bust your ass, and get the fuck out.


----------



## HH (Aug 1, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> I hate everyone equally at my gym



Thats the bundy spirit!


----------



## Illtemper (Aug 1, 2012)

What i dont get is how those $200 big ass headphones became such a big deal. I have a cheap 5 dollar pair of ear phones since my gym is geared to the family atmosphere. But ALL these guys have recently been coming in with huge headphones (dre beats) and they zone out or stand and talk to their buddies for the whole time im in there.. yet to make it worse they stand and talk in the tiny free weight area right in front of the dumbbells.  ANNOYING!


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 1, 2012)

I hate guys that go to the gym white one week, and black the next week. Like OMG - thats the blackest white person i've ever seen... I reckon one of the guys at our local gym pinned too much melanotan...


----------



## Shane1974 (Aug 1, 2012)

Personal trainers. I can't stand them and my gym is FILLED with them. I can handle headphones, 'lil Wayne, misuse of squat rack, jersey shore shit, AND tight shirts on manboobs. What I can't handle is some asshole taking people's money for something they can figure out on their own.


----------



## Wheyrage (Aug 1, 2012)

The skinny guys that walk around the gym like they are 250lbs...  Guys with big upper bodies and chicken legs... Cable whores.. List goes on...


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 1, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> People that do chest on mondays. It is a proven fact that pextoral muscle tissue does not grow on mondays... By spotting these peple, i can tell who got theis routine off some magazine article, and knows shit bout lifting.



I hope you're being sarcastic here lol

Its not really a certain group of people I don't like it's just certain people and what they do. There's a PL at my gym that will take up the squat rack, leg press, calf raise machine, plus have a 10x10' area blocked off using a box for box squats and DL's all at the same time. The fuck came and took a plate off on side of my BB on bench when I went to get some water. I didn't notice it til I lifted and about dumped the weight. I was PISSED so I took 2 plates off one side of of his squat bar. Hate that fuck.

The guys that try and bully my girl off bench. I've been in a few verbal altercations with guys about this cuz she'll run and get me. They'll start racking her weights if she gets a drink and say something smart ass to her cuz she's a girl. They don't do that shit when I'm there now.

The guy who looks just like Pauly D and has a good 13 lbs of hair gel, or cum which is what I suspect it really is, in his hair and grunts doing lunges across the gym floor with a 50lb curl bar on his neck.

The guy that grunts no matter what he's doing, even on preacher curl machine with one plate on it.

The dudes that take up 13 machines at one time and don't do shit but talk.


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 1, 2012)

In the order of annoyance:
1) People that stand in front of the dumbbell rack... back the fuck up.
2) Anyone doing anything other than squats in the squat rack... I want to kick the shit out of them.
3) People who stink. I mean wretched burnt and spoiled ass and sweat smell...WTF!
4) Guys in the locker room who let there junk hang out. Usually old dudes ... with a foot up on the bench and a skinny ass leg with segmented skin and a deleted ass.... put a GD towel on fucker.
5) cable whores who think the pansy shit they are trying to do is so important that they need two handles and tie up the whole fucking machine.... and then do five reps and chill for a fucking hour before starting set number two. 
6) Bike shorts. We should all get one free shot on you just for being so fucking stupid that you showed up to lift, in a gym, wearing fucking miniature yoga pants you faggot dolt. 

Okay, I feel better... and yes there is more but most of them have been well covered... but I will say this.... spotters who are clueless should be damn banned. They are dangerous and I am seriously going to go off on one of those booger eating, slack jawed, knuckle dragging, sloths. 

And I mean this in a good  Christian way.... 
Whew...


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 1, 2012)

63Vette said:


> In the order of annoyance:
> 1) People that stand in front of the dumbbell rack... back the fuck up.
> 2) Anyone doing anything other than squats in the squat rack... I want to kick the shit out of them.
> 3) People who stink. I mean wretched burnt and spoiled ass and sweat smell...WTF!
> ...


don't hold back man tell us how you feel
people who can't spot DANGER TO EVERYONE!!!


----------



## 0tj0 (Aug 1, 2012)

I work out at the YMCA. There are so many people that go up there like its fucking social hour. They will do three sets in the hour they are there and spend the rest of the time being in my way while they stand around and talk like they are high school girls. I've stopped being polite. Now I just say "MOVE!"


----------



## Hurt (Aug 1, 2012)

I could care less what people are doing around me.  I go in and do my work and get out.  If I'm spending time worrying about crossfitters or guidos, I'm not focused 100%.  Who gives a fuck how they train, as long as you're training your ass off.


----------



## muscleink (Aug 1, 2012)

I try not to pay attention to anyone, but sometimes it's hard when they are raping your sensory glands!

1) Guys who smell like curry pepper spray - you know u stink, GTFO!
2) Guys who grunt louder than my IN EAR Headphones and are benching 25's - GTFO!
3) Beats headphones - u look real cool there buddy, cant imagine the bacteria up in those


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 1, 2012)

Also, out of shape guys taking Zumba Classes - Ewww - That shit should not be jiggling in front of me while i try to work out.


----------



## HH (Aug 1, 2012)

I also hate when people that look like god damn chewbacca leave sweat dripping off a machine or bench, and dont have the common courtesy to wipe it off.


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok ok have to agree with the personal hygene part thanks for ther reminder vette i dont care bout your lifestyle, or home life, love life or if your religion says not to do it. You are offending my sensory glands and if its so bad I cant even concentrate I dam well know you know you stink take care of it. I acually went to my bag pulled out my deodarant came back up to this guy tht was working out shoulders, doing presses stinkin to high hell, not caring bout everyone around him. An in frt of everyone I yelled "Hey boss I hate to see homeless people go without not to mention ur making me lose my lunch have one on me." dude gave me a rude look and stormed off but I got a big applause from everyone around me  im kinda a dick like that


Also agree bout the locker room I have no clue what was going on in the "old" days cus vette your right seems like all the old men walk around and chat naked. I dont have any desire to see your junk and saggy skin jigglin round cover up


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 1, 2012)

Guys that leave their clothes in the washing machine wet for a few days too long - and then workout at the gym with that rotting clothes smell - you know the one that is impossible to get out unless you use oxyclean.


----------



## Jada (Aug 2, 2012)

not fking sharing! people act like they own the fking machine! nigga we pay the same money.


----------

